# REI Recreational Equipment Inc



## skimawk (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone out there buy gear or use the services of REI, catalog, website or retail store?  They have four stores in the greater Boston area, one in CT, one in RI to.


----------



## Angus (Nov 2, 2007)

I do


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2007)

Why do you ask?  Do you have any deals to share?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Picked up my daughters Roxy boots


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2007)

And Blue Tooth Tune ups for my helmet.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 2, 2007)

I love REI- happy to see they're opening up shop in blue back.


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes good store, customer service and support is well done.  Plus, I have a gift certificate there I need to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2007)

I've used them a lot in the past. I'm closer to an EMS now, but REI has a better selection in my opinion. I like getting money back from the coop every year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2007)

I like both.  EMS is closer and I dig it...REI seems a bit pricier, but my REI Mitts are great.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2007)

REI is a great shop. Become a member and you get dividends returned back at the end of the year usually. Wish they had one in the Concord, NH area.


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2007)

I work in Woburn so I go to the REI in Reading or I order online and pick up at Reading to save on the shipping.

I've purchased a fair amount of camping and hiking gear there...the online outlet store can have some really good deals.  Last purchase was two pair of ski poles that were less than $15/pair.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 2, 2007)

REI has been around a long time. I haven't bought from in years but did 40 years ago, you know, back in the middle ages when we just had catalogs to buy from. Their REI brand stuff is good quality at a good price. The dividend was 5% back then.....what is it now?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2007)

Depends upon the year and how well the co-op does, IIRC. I haven't gotten a dividend in years since I moved out of MA but 5ish sounds about right.


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2007)

They give me 85% in a letter hand addressed to me that only says on the inside "because you're so super awesome..."


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I love REI- happy to see they're opening up shop in blue back.



Blue Back is just a great new development and between the REI which just opened its doors there this week and the unreal Cabela's store that just opened across Hartford next to Rentschler Field in East Hartford, there's some really great/cool new outdoors shopping in the greater Hartford area!


----------



## RISkier (Nov 3, 2007)

We like both REI and EMS.  The new REI that opened in Cranston, RI has way more stuff than the local EMS stores.  We've found the folks who work at REI usually know a lot about the products they sell.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 3, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> REI is a great shop. Become a member and you get dividends returned back at the end of the year usually. Wish they had one in the Concord, NH area.



Didn't you post about a great customer service experience with them once?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Depends upon the year and how well the co-op does, IIRC. I haven't gotten a dividend in years since I moved out of MA but 5ish sounds about right.



The dividend (5-10%) is based on your purchases and sale items usually don't count. I think if you use their Visa you can get a dividend on most sale items (and non-REI purchases). It's not at all based on the performance of the store or the coop. Although I'm sure there's language in the agreement that they don't have to pay it out if the company is doing poorly.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 3, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Didn't you post about a great customer service experience with them once?


That was backcountry.com but I have had good customer service with REI. I would say that their associates are far more knowledgeable than the average outdoor store. I had detailed conversations and assistance when buying backpacks, tens, and shoes there.


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been to their main store in Seattle. It's awesome, they have hiking/biking trails outside their store in the middle of the city with a forest, a rain room for testing out rain gear (closed when I went though), and a rock wall (you have to be a member)... There's a restaurant and you can eat out on a deck looking out over the forest and Seattle. It's a co-op, so the more you spend if you're a member, you get a certain amount back at the end of the year I think. Sort of expensive... but they have everything you could possibly imagine. I was only in Seattle before our Backpacking trip in the Pac. NW, really cool city for the time I was there.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 3, 2007)

REI and EMS seem to run neck and neck, price wise.  EMS has more sales.  The dividend is a welocome plus (historically around 10% back on purchases.  I really don't by much gear these days, but I do lean towards them.  (In part because their store is closer and much bigger than any of the EMS stores nearby.)


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 5, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Blue Back is just a great new development and between the REI which just opened its doors there this week and the unreal Cabela's store that just opened across Hartford next to Rentschler Field in East Hartford, there's some really great/cool new outdoors shopping in the greater Hartford area!



I went and checked it out [blueback] this weekend, they really did a nice job! It's not even fully occupied yet and there were a slew of people out and about. I definately foresee some congestion/ parking issues popping up once it's fully open though :/.

Cabela's looks great too, it's really nice to see some outdoor life inhabit the Hartford area.


----------

